# Revistas de Atmel Gratuitas (Si, te las mandan)



## Tomasito (Oct 24, 2008)

Acabo de ver en la página de Atmel que te mandan su "Atmel Journal" como se llame, además de dejarte bajarlo, y todo gratis obviamente   

No se sorprendan, porque no son los únicos que mandan revistas grátis, a mi me llega todos los meses "Electronic Retailer" gratis desde alemania, unos catálogos de luthería de eeuu, y un par de cosas más. A veces se retrasan, pero por lo general si es material de lectura llega siempre.

Bueno, les dejo el mail para que completen sus datos: http://www.atmel.com/journal/Default.asp

No se desilucionen si no les llega, normalmente tardan entre 3 y 6 semanas en llegar estas cosas. Y sino, siempre se puede volver a pedir, es gratis   


Bueno, espero que les sirva y les guste   

Salu2!


----------



## norges14 (Oct 27, 2008)

Es realmante duro que Cuba no estuviera en la lista de paises pero gracias de todas forma


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 29, 2008)

Podés probar poniendo "Other" o algo así, y en donde te pida el Código Postal, ponés el Código postal y el País.

Yo lo he echo y me ha funcionado 

Es cuestión de rebuscarselás para poner datos que no te deje poner


----------



## Manonline (Dic 17, 2008)

buena la data! ya me anote


----------



## burren (Dic 17, 2008)

excelente aporte ya estoy dentro veamos que tal ojala no tarde jajaja


----------



## Condor-11 (Ene 16, 2009)

Y? los que se anotaron, les llego la revista?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 16, 2009)

Ps me anote... pero ya luego me arrepenti por que la revista no se ve tan buena.... menciona monton de circuitos pero solo da ideas generales y no dice como implementarlas o donde te puedes informaciónrmar mas... 

Aun asi no me han llegado ...... seguire esperando


----------



## Manonline (Ene 16, 2009)

paso 1 mes y todavia no me llego...


----------



## diego_z (Ene 16, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> paso 1 mes y todavia no me llego...


 que estado as puesto es que bs as no esta ??


----------



## Manonline (Ene 17, 2009)

ya no me acuerdo... fue hace un mes jaja


----------

